# Giulini Bruckner



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Just completed yet another run through of 4 of his recordings — no. 2 with VSO, and nos. 7-9 with VPO. All are spectacular, at or near the very top of Bruckner interpretations, with SQ to match.

It is unfortunate that he chose to record only these four symphonies, but I am immensely grateful.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*Giulini owns the 9th.* I found (the WPO DG) a fair favourite and I own it on CD. All the DG recordings have great sound quality, but I don't like the interpretations (Nos. 7 & 8). I go then for the two last Karajan Bruckners with the same orchestra (hey, I prefer the Böhm recordings, but here I'm talking about efforts in the late 80s, not late 70s).

Too bad I've been warming for the Barenboim 9th with the BPO. On the same level for me.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Granate said:


> *Giulini owns the 9th.* I found it a fair favourite and I own it on CD......


Giulini recorded #9 with CSO also, for EMI - very excellent, a front-runner....


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I always made it a point to attend whenever Giulini programmed a Bruckner symphony during his years with the Los Angeles Phil. and was never disappointed.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

I have Giulini's recording of No 2 with the VSO and it is probably my favourite for that symphony, marginally ahead of Jochum/BRSO. I don't have his 7th. I have his recording of the 8th with the Vienna Philharmonic and think it is excellent; I heard him conduct it live with the Philharmonia Orchestra and found it far too slow, no idea how the timings compared with the VPO recording so it could just have been my mood on that particular evening. I have his version of the 9th but with the Chicago SO, fine performance but Karajan is my top choice.

I have heard Barenboim conduct No 9 three times; the first time in St Paul's Cathedral - hopeless where I was sitting. The second time was a ropey error laden performance with the Orchestre de Paris. I can't remember which orchestra he was conducting the third time I heard him but it was a pretty abysmal affair. His live recording with the Berlin Philharmonic (Warner) is OK but not a world-beater. Generally, I enjoyed the box set it comes from but don't recall any of them being a first choice.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

One of the main things I appreciate in all of Giulini's recordings (Bruckner and Beethoven especially) is the spaciousness he brings to the music, and the depth of feelings. It is as if he is making certain the listener hears every note and is immersed in the music, and he is never in a rush.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Becca said:


> I always made it a point to attend whenever Giulini programmed a Bruckner symphony during his years with the Los Angeles Phil. and was never disappointed.


I was in the LA area when Guilini took over, but I stopped actively listening to music from 1976 until the '90s, so I completely missed out. Also, I hadn't discovered Bruckner yet. I'm kicking myself as we speak.


----------



## classfolkphile (Jun 25, 2017)

There is also a Giulini Bruckner 7 with the Berlin Philharmonic at the Philharmonie from 1985 on Testament. And a Bruckner 9 with the Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR on the SWR Classics label distributed by Naxos. I haven't heard either one. (I have and love his 7-9 with the VPO.)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree that Giulini is just about the best for Bruckner’s Ninth, first with the Chicago Symphony and then even more impressive, with the Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I like Giulini Bruckner almost as much as his more famous brother.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I agree that Giulini was a great conductor in Bruckner (& Mahler, as he's excellent in Mahler's 1st & 9th too), but I wouldn't go as far to say that he 'owns' the Bruckner 9th. Wilhelm Furtwangler & Eugen Jochum were likewise exceptional in this symphony.

My 'go to' conductors for Bruckner's 9th are Giulini in Vienna and Eugen Jochum 'live' in Munich (plus Jochum's Dresden & Berlin recordings), and I'll also occasionally listen to Blomstedt live in Leipzig, and Celibidache in Stuttgart too (for alternative views of the work). But, historically, it's hard to beat Furtwangler in the 9th, despite the more limited sound quality.

https://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Sym...23214503&sr=1-3&keywords=furtwangler+bruckner
https://www.amazon.com/Furtwängler-...23214503&sr=1-1&keywords=furtwangler+bruckner

https://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Sym...214395&sr=1-2&keywords=jochum+wagner+bruckner
https://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Sym...=1523213877&sr=1-9&keywords=jochum+bruckner+9
https://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Sym...1523214732&sr=1-13&keywords=jochum+bruckner+9

https://www.amazon.com/BRUCKNER-STU...214754&sr=1-6&keywords=celibidache+bruckner+9

I noticed this pre-order Japanese release of a Celibidache Bruckner 9th, anyone know what this is? (as the Sony Japanese import Celibidache releases of Bruckner's 7th & 8th are among the finest Bruckner I've heard from this conductor): https://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Sym...214754&sr=1-1&keywords=celibidache+bruckner+9

Finally, I can sometimes find it valuable to listen to a more classically refined, lyrical interpretation of Bruckner's 9th (Blomstedt live in Leipzig--but not his earlier studio recording, Kurt Masur & Bernard Haitink):

https://www.amazon.com/Symphony-No-...23214940&sr=1-2&keywords=blomstedt+bruckner+9


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

merlinus said:


> One of the main things I appreciate in all of Giulini's recordings (Bruckner and Beethoven especially) is the spaciousness he brings to the music, and the depth of feelings. It is as if he is making certain the listener hears every note and is immersed in the music, and he is never in a rush.


Yes! You really want to hear Giulini at maximum spaciousness? Listen to the collaboration with Claudio Arrau in Brahms First Piano Concerto with the Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------

